# Photos: Marvin Cordova Jr vs. Derrick Samuels August 23rd Las Vegas



## ultravista (Aug 26, 2008)

Photos from the August 23rd Marvin Cordova Jr vs. Derrick Samuels fight in Las Vegas.

Fight Gallery
http://www.ultravista.com/g2/main.php?g2_itemId=29256

- Cesar Grajeda vs. Jose Pacheco 
- Aaron Williams vs. Zack Page
- Torrence Daniels vs. Hassan Wasswa
- Akinyemi Laleye vs. Isaiah Henderson 
- Marvin Cordova Jr vs. Derrick Samuels



























Looking forward to the feedback!


----------



## MarshallDodge (Aug 26, 2008)

Those are very cool.  It's neat to see the water droplets being caught in midair. :thumbup:


----------



## ultravista (Aug 27, 2008)

I was shooting 1/400, f/2.8, ISO 800 to 1250 with 1+ EV and the images still came out dark. The lighting was horrible and changed throughout the evening. The fight was held in a small ballroom at the Tropicana Hotel in Las Vegas. I pushed a little in CS3 which is apparent as noise.

1/500 would be ideal.

What is the best way to deal with dark skin in poor lighting? I could have thrown on the 50mm f/1.4 to get a stop faster at the sacrifice of loosing the zoom (28-70mm AFS f/2.8).


----------



## clee27 (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome action shots! ... but a bit too grainy maybe?


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 27, 2008)

#2 is a great capture.  Perfect timing.


----------



## ultravista (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree, the noise can be distracting. It was very tough lighting.


----------



## keith204 (Aug 28, 2008)

WOWW nice work!  I have done a little bit of cage fight photography and those are some hard shots to get.  I'd disagree with the noise being bad...for this type of event, noisy pictures actually seem to fit the scene IMO.  These guys want good content, not necessarily ultra-mega-low-noise.  Nice work!


----------



## ultravista (Aug 28, 2008)

keith204, thanks for the feedback.

I'm going to try pushing up to ISO 1600 for the next one. 

Which is the lesser of two evils ... higher ISO grain or underexposure grain? By shooting 800 or 1250, the photos are underexposed a bit where ISO 1600 would pull them out. Just curious which would suffer less.


----------



## Dmitri (Aug 28, 2008)

Wonderful action shots! :thumbsup:


----------



## ultravista (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

